# Paint at Walmart?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You should get in the habit of buying paint at a real paint store. You will be much happier.

Ask for discounts, watch for coupons and downgrade to contractor or lower grades of paint store paint if you must for budget reasons. You will still be getting better paint at a paint store and the employees will most likely actually be able to help answer your questions. I venture that nobody in your local WalMart has ever worked as a pro painter or in a real paint store. In fact you will probably have to wait for a time while someone that knows how to work the mixing equipment is taken from stocking fishing lures or women's underwear. 

I will offer one exception. If money is really tight and you have something like a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near you? Pro painters often drop of really nice buckets of primers and paints that ended up extras on large jobs. They will likely be light neutral colors but will at least provide you with a nice coat of fresh paint or provide you with a needed primer coat.


----------



## youngpainter (Oct 30, 2012)

I just noticed that they sell Glidden paint when I was there the other day. Is Glidden not a good brand? I thought it was.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

youngpainter said:


> I just noticed that they sell Glidden paint when I was there the other day. Is Glidden not a good brand? I thought it was.


The Glidden pro lines are supposedly superb paint. The line is owned by an international coatings company that has a great reputation, especially in Europe. The box store products are not the same. Pittsburgh pro lines are great paint. The crap Menard's sells under the same name is not worth putting into cans. You know the other box store brand names to be avoided. Dutch Boy is Sherwin Williams box store brand. I suspect Ben was to be Benjamin Moore's box store brand as it is priced retail to compete. 

Buy real paint. You will not be sorry. Get to know your paint store and they will let you know about discounts and coupons. Sherwin Williams has a sale coming up for 40-50% off which will put really nice paint at box store prices.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes I have used it inter. it was for a family member. The coverage was really bad, even after a second coat. WalMart now is selling Kilz paint I have not used it but considering what is primer is now I don"t want to.:no:


----------



## shaunam (Apr 10, 2012)

I go to Home Depot for my paint. I get Behr brand been happy with it with all the painting I've done


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wal Mart carries Color Place, Better Homes and Garden, and Brilliance, all made by Akzo Nobel (Glidden is the label in WM) Color Place is the entry level, BH & G better, Brilliance is the best. As has been pointed out here, the assistance in the paint department may be inconsistent.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

The only big box type paint I've ever been really happy with is Valspar (at Lowe's). Anything you get at WalMart is going to be... less than ideal. You get what you pay for, as they say.

And never trust brand names at places like WalMart, they're all but meaningless.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

youngpainter said:


> has anyone purchased interior paint at walmart? Thoughts?


 
its pure crap.....go to home depot


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pwgsx said:


> its pure crap.....go to home depot


And get Behrly paint at all there. It is crap too.

Go to a paint store.

And remember none of the box stores give anything back to the communities in which they operate. They eliminate good paying jobs with minimum wage replacements and hours just under full time so they do not have to pay family health benefits. You pick up the slack in public health care costs. They cut deals for property tax breaks so do not pay the full amount you do for parks, fire, police, EMS, 911. You pick up the slack. The independent paint and hardware stores are still the folks sponsoring little league and girls dance teams. The box stores sponsor NASCAR. The box stores sell lots of crappy non US made goods. We could use the business at home?

So, you need to ask yourself if you are really paying a high price for low cost.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

I doubt if he is considering walmart paint, he will spend the $ at a paint store. Behr paint with primer is really not bad. 

You really have no idea what you are talking about, Home Depot does plenty for the community where they can, you think Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore are any better?? Your thought process is a joke :no:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

pwgsx said:


> I doubt if he is considering walmart paint, he will spend the $ at a paint store. Behr paint with primer:laughing: is really not bad.
> 
> You really have no idea what you are talking about, Home Depot does plenty for the community where they can, you think Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore are any better?? Your thought process is a joke :no:


 
and you apparently are not a painter or you would know there is no such thing


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

pwgsx said:


> Your thought process is a joke :no:


Nice attitude....


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pwgsx said:


> I doubt if he is considering walmart paint, he will spend the $ at a paint store. Behr paint with primer is really not bad.
> 
> You really have no idea what you are talking about, Home Depot does plenty for the community where they can, you think Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore are any better?? Your thought process is a joke :no:


I know so. I worked with a community in Western Iowa trying to recover from all its retail business being forced out of business by box stores. One project was to beautify the downtown and the folks just didn't have the money to accomplish all on their own.

We approached, Blowe's, Home Desperate, WalMart and Menard's. We were told all gifts and help would need to come from corporate. None ever did. 

Sherwin Williams stepped up to the plate and donated a good amount of paint to help the community out. 

Where I lived last, WalMart was exempted from any local property taxes on its first of five stores (for 250K people) for a period of years. When it came time to pay taxes, they built a new store outside the city limits which meant police and fire had to be stretched to service the store. They abandoned the original store and refused to let another retailer lease it. They never did pay so much as $1 in taxes. The public health system load increased 5x thanks to WalMart alone. 

The adjoining community had the common sense not to let Menard's build a second store without them building neighboring and affordable housing. They certainly did not volunteer to do so on their own.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

pwgsx said:


> I doubt if he is considering walmart paint, he will spend the $ at a paint store. Behr paint with primer is really not bad.
> 
> You really have no idea what you are talking about, Home Depot does plenty for the community where they can, you think Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore are any better?? Your thought process is a joke :no:


Speaking of jokes your knowledge of paint certainly seems to qualify.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

all this talk of "good vs bad". but no talk of "why".


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> all this talk of "good vs bad". but no talk of "why".


Fair enough. 

Why buy an inferior paint product just for the sake of convenience and apparent price point when a better one is availed nearby at the same and similar amount if you just ask for a discount or look for coupons? And with above minimum wage help that actually knows something about it? Just from working mixing paint or even actually holding a paint brush and painting for like more than two weeks since being transferred from the garden department now that it is winter?

Why cave and suggest box store product results are close enough and almost the same as what you really had in mind with regard to actual product or the way you were able to use it?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Why buy an inferior paint product just for the sake of convenience and apparent price point when a better one is availed nearby at the same and similar amount if you just ask for a discount or look for coupons? And with above minimum wage help that actually knows something about it? Just from working mixing paint or even actually holding a paint brush and painting for like more than two weeks since being transferred from the garden department now that it is winter?
> 
> Why cave and suggest box store product results are close enough and almost the same as what you really had in mind with regard to actual product or the way you were able to use it?


you still didn't say why walmart/etc paint is not as good as "paint store" paint.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> you still didn't say why walmart/etc paint is not as good as "paint store" paint.


Look at the published contents of the can, the descriptions of the chemistry just to start. Start with percentage that is water just to start. 

Or easier? Go online and look at the spec sheets for any Benjamin Moore, Sherwin Williams, or other major paint manufacturers paints. Compare to Behr, just to start. If you can find the honest specs. 

Go to a trusted site like www.easyrgb.com that converts color codes into major paint manufacturer's color collections. Behr is not there because it is not a player.

Ignore nonsense like Consumer Reports (or at least look at the comments on its own site about Behr ratings) and look at major industry coating ratings of paints. Behr does not even make most lists. It has fallen even on CR this year and only makes it on price point. Do you really think you are going to be proud of your paint job because it was $5 cheaper per gallon?

Ask any real painter who works with paint for a living. Every one of them would be painting with Behr, Valspar, etc. at the price point if it were decent. When was the last time you saw a line up of painter's in whites at a box store in the morning? One in line for box store paint? Like never ever?

And the list goes on.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Sherwin Williams makes WalMart paint. Behr is a very good paint, as well as Glidden and Benjamin Moore. Ace Hardware paint is very good, since Valspar stopped manufacturing it.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

He's got a point. No wait, maybe 5 points or so...


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

SW dummies down there stuff for a price point, and sells it at wallmart, yes. 
Theyre there to take your money, go give it to them.
Read SDS's post, slowly.
Actually Ace has some pretty good stuff, and also some not so. there is a difference.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is something that most pros can do, and most DIY 's don't get. 
Because of experience using paints - application, overall look and durability, we can go down quite a list of paints by personal experience and tell you little nuances of them that you might not even get. 
And that is why we try and advise you to use good materials, because we actually have used them, and know the difference. You might use one and say it worked great- but you have little to compare it to. not so with us.
Do you see that? that is one of the reasons we fight for quality materials. 
You do get what you pay for in paint- better ingredients, better science.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Paint sold in paint stores is not really geared for the homeowner. The big box and the hardware stores sell paint aimed at the consumer. Homeowners want to stick the brush in the can or the roller in the tray and be done with it. If it works well for them, they will come back next time. 
Most professionals I know and have worked with can take any paint you throw at them and create a professional looking job. They know the prep, they take the time to do it right and the results show it. Homeowners just want a different color today and the simpler the better for them. Homeowners could care less about viscosity and flashing. To the homeowner "cutting in" is the only skill they know. And for my money I would hire a professional everytime. (I hate to paint):laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Sherwin Williams makes WalMart paint. Behr is a very good paint, as well as Glidden and Benjamin Moore. Ace Hardware paint is very good, since Valspar stopped manufacturing it.


Sherwin Williams caved and gave Dutch Boy as a box store brand. 

Behr is horrible paint compared to alternatives from a real paints store at the same price point.

I do not know what ACE sells as a brand name these days. 

WalMart and Home Desperate sell Glidden but it is not the same stuff as sold in paint stores here. 

Valspar is Blowe's brand.

Why is it so hard for you all to trust us that buy/bought gallons upon gallons of paint everyday when we say if you walk into a real paint store you will walk out with really nice paint you can trust? At the same price point unless you are asking for quart. Box store marketing has you better convinced?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOOs8MaR1YM

Ok, the video is a bit Norwegian high drama! Note that nature spares a few.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I do not know what ACE sells as a brand name these days.


 
Ace Hardware manufacturers their own paint.:yes:


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys are adults right? Really with the namecalling? Over paint?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Where exactly are you seeing name calling? 
We are discussing the merits of different qualities of paint. Because this is a paint forum. 


Now- back to the discussion..
Missouri- It is true that some lines at the paint stores are geared to pros, but if it works good for pros it works good for everyone. 
And all of them have lines to compete directly with the Behrs and valspars, they also get the catchphrases that a HO is looking for. 
But you have to go to someplace other than where you can also get your lightbulbs and gutters . That is why they are the most popular. Than and driving the small biz out. They're pretty good at that too.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Brush.....
No argument with that. It's just that homeowners like to be "smoozed" a bit and that generally won't happen at a professional paint store. Professionals already know what they want....homeowners ehhh...not so much. Plus if a homeowner screws up it's likely the big box store will take care of him. He won't get that guarantee from a pro paint shop.:no:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Well we have different experiences with paint stores then. Here in Mpls/St paul we have 2 excellent chains -Hirshfield's and Abbott Paint, both carry BM and then several other brands. They both service the pro and the homeowner excellently. And they know what they are talking about, because that is all they do. Nobody from appliances is filling in.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. But it's all about perception. I certainly am not saying that you won't get the same service from a paint store...but most homeowners won't know that unless they go there.
And since the homeowners are out shopping for light bulbs, garbage bags, garden hoses....etc.....they will do what's the most convenient for them. And when they are doing that kind of shopping they won't wind up in a paint store...no matter how good the service is there. Most shopping experiences are of the "since I am here" variety. Why go to several stores when you can get everything in one place?:whistling2:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Which is exactly why we keep on pounding on the same drum- go to those stores- it is worth your time on many levels.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Speaking of jokes your knowledge of paint certainly seems to qualify.


And what you said was anyhting better?
:whistling2:


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> and you apparently are not a painter or you would know there is no such thing


ok MASTER painter, your so right :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Really with the namecalling?


I see no name calling here, just opinions on paint quality. Name calling is NEVER allowed here.

You may notice some members have firm opinions on some things here, but it's mainly because they are/were pros that did their jobs for many years and we can all benefit from their experience. 

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> I see no name calling here, just opinions on paint quality. Name calling is NEVER allowed here.
> 
> You may notice some members have firm opinions on some things here, but it's mainly because they are/were pros that did their jobs for many years and we can all benefit from their experience.
> 
> DM


 
I beg to differ, the poster above called me MASTER and I know he was being sarcastic:whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I beg to differ, the poster above called me MASTER and I know he was being sarcastic:whistling2:


But Chris.... you ARE a Master Painter! I see it as him COMPLIMENTING you! 
You should too.... 

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> But Chris.... you ARE a Master Painter! I see it as him COMPLIMENTING you!
> You should too....
> 
> DM


The point is the guy is on the site to pick a fight. Want to keep him around do not come after those of us who take him on. When it is time. Attitude and all I can handle if it comes with constructive comments and even opinion I do not like. Hyperbole for its owns sake deserves the reaction it will get.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Wrong! You guys need to REPORT troublemakers, if indeed he is. 190 posts he has and not one report? I find it hard to believe he's a troll or troublemaker, or just wanting to pick a fight, since not _one_ post of his has been reported to us.... (that I can remember anyway) Please *report* problem members, do not engage them and make it worse. (Because then WE have to come in and edit/clean etc. the thread to keep this the friendly, helpful forum we all enjoy it being.) 

Thanks!!!

DM


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> But Chris.... you ARE a Master Painter! I see it as him COMPLIMENTING you!
> You should too....
> 
> DM


 well, I did have the whistle thingy attached:wink:


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Some of you guys crack me up, I dont troll nor look to pick fights, I will however argue a point when needed- The first post they guy is asking about walmart paint, so I gave a opinion about home depot paint to use instead. It then turned into how big box stores do not support the community and some other BS. If some of you are really going to think that much into it, you really need to calm down and stick to the threads main topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

pwgsx said:


> Some of you guys crack me up, I dont troll nor look to pick fights, I will however argue a point when needed- The first post they guy is asking about walmart paint, so I gave a opinion about home depot paint to use instead. It then turned into how big box stores do not support the community and some other BS. If some of you are really going to think that much into it, you really need to calm down and stick to the threads main topic :thumbsup:


Valid point, but its frustrating to see a drive-by post giving bad advice. You want to use Behr and other box store paints? Be my guest. But given their track record, it is irresponsible to recommend them to others.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

We all know walmart paint is the lowest of the low, but if that is his price range, the next best thing would be Behr or Valspar paint and just pay a little more. I have used both and Behr was the better between the 2. Yes its not the best but it does go on smooth ( a little thick) and has good coverage. For someone wanting to do one coat, it can be dont for a $25-30 price/gallon. None of that is irresponsible to say. It is first hand experience from a consumer that has used it on sheds, exterior and interior walls of his own house with good results! :biggrin:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A couple of years ago I was helping a friend with getting her new night club opened up and the painting was on her list of things to do.

She showed up one morning with a bunch of gallons of Wal-Mart paint. BM was literally across the street Wal-Mart was 25mi away, I gave her a little crap then figured she’ll see.

Every wall was a different and fairly loud color. After the first coat the coverage was so bad that it looked like a faux painting job and I could see no way how that even just a second coat would be enough for it to look right.

After a day of disgust on her part and me trying to hold back with the I told you so comments the idea of a faux paint job started to appeal to her and she left it with one coat and called it good. :laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pwgsx said:


> We all know walmart paint is the lowest of the low, but if that is his price range, the next best thing would be Behr or Valspar paint and just pay a little more. I have used both and Behr was the better between the 2. Yes its not the best but it does go on smooth ( a little thick) and has good coverage. For someone wanting to do one coat, it can be dont for a $25-30 price/gallon. None of that is irresponsible to say. It is first hand experience from a consumer that has used it on sheds, exterior and interior walls of his own house with good results! :biggrin:


But I am betting you have never tried the paints, from a real paint store, that are in the same or lower price point as Behr, Valspar and others. Some of us have and know that although these are the contractor grades and not the top of the line consumer paints, they are still far superior in performance than the box store brands.

As for covering in one coat because "it looks good enough"? No real painter strives for one coat coverage or expects to find paint and primer in the same can. It just doesn't work out that way. The day it does, none of us will complain. Meanwhile we hate to see people taken in by the claims. In looking at most of the Behr comments here and other places, like the Consumer Reports, the majority of people using it seem not to have had the positive experience you have had with it. My encounters with the stuff have not been pleasant but it was donated so I fought three coats on to the walls.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

pwgsx said:


> We all know walmart paint is the lowest of the low, but if that is his price range, the next best thing would be Behr or Valspar paint and just pay a little more. I have used both and Behr was the better between the 2. Yes its not the best but it does go on smooth ( a little thick) and has good coverage. For someone wanting to do one coat, it can be dont for a $25-30 price/gallon. None of that is irresponsible to say. It is first hand experience from a consumer that has used it on sheds, exterior and interior walls of his own house with good results! :biggrin:


 
There is not a paint made that will cover correctly in one coat


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw a friend not to long ago and she said "I think I'm going to have to get you to paint my living room" I said I thought you already painted it. She said she did 3 coats and you could still see thru it. I said what kind of paint did you use, she said Odd Lots $7 a gallon. Point -you get what you pay for.:whistling2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i painted my last home, a condo, with walmart paint. 2 coats and it was good. in 1 room i was going over dark brown with beige, no problems.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

There are a lot of house brand paints which work well. That's something you will never convince the professionals of. I'm not sure why the pro's protest so much about this. It's not really a threat to them if the homowners want to use paint from the big box stores. For the most part it's the same paint.....some is good, some is not so good. Paint in the pro paint stores fits into the same category.:yes:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> I'm not sure why the pro's protest so much about this.


It's simple, MB. When you warrant your labor for two years, you use products that you can be confident will hold up to at least normal usage (preferably beyond) for longer than two years. Recalls kill businesses.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

ratherbefishin' said:


> It's simple, MB. When you warrant your labor for two years, you use products that you can be confident will hold up to at least normal usage (preferably beyond) for longer than two years. Recalls kill businesses.


 
Warrant your labor? What has that go to do with the OP? A typical homeowner asked a simple question...it's not about painters or warranty issues. Maybe this DIY site should exclude professionals, like the pro sites exclude DIY users. It's getting to the point where the DIY have to work at getting a straight answer here......:whistling2: This is supposed to be a KISS site.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> Warrant your labor? What has that go to do with the OP? A typical homeowner asked a simple question...it's not about painters or warranty issues. Maybe this DIY site should exclude professionals, like the pro sites exclude DIY users. It's getting to the point where the DIY have to work at getting a straight answer here......:whistling2: This is supposed to be a KISS site.


Obviously I wasn't addressing the OP, I was addressing your comment. Pros prefer products with lower failure rates. No need to get your panties in a wad.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> Warrant your labor? What has that go to do with the OP? A typical homeowner asked a simple question...it's not about painters or warranty issues. Maybe this DIY site should exclude professionals, like the pro sites exclude DIY users. It's getting to the point where the DIY have to work at getting a straight answer here......:whistling2: This is supposed to be a KISS site.


 
The OP asked for thoughts on Wallmart paint. He got answers from both sides, his choice now.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

A lot depends on if you are using the correct roller for the wall and if you know how to paint with a roller. I bet a lot of bad results are due to lack of 1 or both.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's my (homeowner/DIYer) perspective.

Many years ago I bought my paint at the big box stores. Usually the results were okay. Then I painted my dining room and - what a mess. The paint would run, and there wasn't anything I could do about it. The result was horrid.

Of course, I thought it was me. I just couldn't paint worth a damn.

So on a whim I decided to try shopping at the local S-W store. Yikes, were their prices high. But really, for a small room you're only buying one gallon, so the cost difference is, say, $20. Not much, in the scheme of things. The results were okay, again. Nothing magical.

But since then I've kept buying from a paint store. And I keep getting okay results. For me, the little bit of extra cost is worth not having to sand off a runny mess every so often. I'd rather spend an extra $20 and apply two coats rather than three or four. All things equal, that results in half as many mistakes to correct, as well as my time and effort.

I still wonder at times whether I'm just being a sucker and overpaying. But time and again, I just spend the money and it works.

I haven't studied the ingredients, so I don't know if I'm paying for a better product, a more consistent product, or the name on the can. Once I get done sanding, cleaning, and taping off a room the last thing I need is for the paint to be meh. And if you're not taking the time to prep, it kinda doesn't matter about the paint much, does it?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

There is a reason we who do this for a living prefer what we prefer. And it is exactly the same reasons that it is better/ easier- cheaper in the long run for the DIY. 
There aren't 2 sets of rules about how a paint behaves/ durability.
One for the pro, and one for the clueless.
Skill in applying helps one to spot differences quickly. Having many clients to see over the long run how things hold up is knowledge. 
We could say-"I know this sucks ,but because you are a DIY you'll never know- so sure use the sucky stuff".
But we don't.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

zakany said:


> Here's my (homeowner/DIYer) perspective.
> 
> Many years ago I bought my paint at the big box stores. Usually the results were okay. Then I painted my dining room and - what a mess. The paint would run, and there wasn't anything I could do about it. The result was horrid.
> 
> ...


If you look a round you can usually find coupons for SW pretty easy and if you do then the price is almost the same for a much better product. But even if the products perform the same I would still use the paint store because the people that work then only do paint, so if there is ever a problem you can talk to someone knowledgable with the product. And as for the coupon Ben Moore will honor SW coupons.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Brushjockey....which paint brand(s) do you prefer?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I am pretty much dialed in to Ben Moore- but i do use all their lines depending on the need.
Muralo is also a fav. 
And Zinsser primers. Usually have 4 or 5 on hand. Just because paints say self priming doesn't mean I don't know better. 
And XIM latex extender. the best.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just to add to what brush said( since my BM dealer moved), I use PPG products now for the most partand have been very happy with them and they are less expensive.:thumbsup:


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> If you look a round you can usually find coupons for SW pretty easy and if you do then the price is almost the same for a much better product.


You can get a $10 off coupon from their website.

Then again, not everyone has a paint store nearby - so it's not a bad question to ask about big box store offerings.

Just like when I discuss woodworking, I buy my hardwood directly from Amish mills. That's not particularly helpful advice for most people.

Sometimes, good enough is good enough (e.g. Versabond latex modified thinset from Home Depot is good enough, the Custom Blend right next to it is _not _good enough). The range of opinions concerning paint makes this question interesting.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I harp about supporting local stores but if you cannot and still want quality paint store paint? Have it shipped to you. Contrary to myth, many places have blanket deals with FedEx and UPS ground and offer free shipping, even on paint, for orders over like $50.


----------



## angelatc (Jun 10, 2012)

I just found out that the Ace Hardware store near me carries Benjamin Moore paint. I am beyond thrilled. The Glidden was better than the Behr, but the BM is so much nicer.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

My favorite thing about Sherwin Williams is that their logo seems like something an evil empire from a comic book would have as their logo.


----------



## mjarema414 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks to the folks in this fine forum, I've been using Sherwin Williams for a while now and have not been disappointed. ProClassic for trim and Superpaint for everything else. SW caulk is better than the Alex/Dap stuff which shrinks/cracks. There is a difference in quality. I thought Behr was good until I bought a semi-gloss that was like glue that didn't cover well at all. Did a powder room in Behr eggshell looks like it's dripping of the wall. I have full cans of Behr that I didn't even use. In addtion, SW staff knows about paint. Good stuff.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it's ironic (is that the right word) that with this tread going that this week I got a house to do that the previous painter is being taken to court over Walmart paint. He painted the ladies house 4 years ago and the paint is failing, flaking off and faded pretty bad, so she calls him back and demands some thing for her 25 year warranty. So after a long argument he admits that after she gave him the money for good paint he went to Walmart bought cheap paint and pocketed the rest.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> I think it's ironic (is that the right word) that with this tread going that this week I got a house to do that the previous painter is being taken to court over Walmart paint. He painted the ladies house 4 years ago and the paint is failing, flaking off and faded pretty bad, so she calls him back and demands some thing for her 25 year warranty. So after a long argument he admits that after she gave him the money for good paint he went to Walmart bought cheap paint and pocketed the rest.


Hate hearing stories like this. I hope the woman is able to nail him, get her money back, and sting him a bit. Doubtful he has anything to collect though and certainly will not once others he did work for hear of his trick. They will no doubt be on him like flies to flypaper.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is not the first or last time for this to happen, especially with the economy the way it is. The Wal Mart paint 4 years ago was made by SW.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Unfortunately, it is not the first or last time for this to happen, especially with the economy the way it is. The Wal Mart paint 4 years ago was made by SW.


I have to say in all honesty some of the best paint I have used was SW, some of the worst paint I have used was SW. My grand daughter was going to school in Orlando and decided to paint her kitchen. Then when she finished school she had to change it back or pay. We went to the landlord and got the color and he told us that the local SW store had the formula. When we went all you could buy was a 5er. That was some of the worst paint ever still have 4 1/2 gal in garage.


----------

